

Ask HN: What to buy a designer as a gift? - tnorthcutt

My partner's birthday is coming up in a couple of months and I'd like to get him something designer-y. It doesn't have to be something with strictly work utility, but that's certainly an option. He already has a Behance Action Book (http://www.creativesoutfitter.com/Products/Action-Book/4) so I don't think I want to get him a sketchbook or something like that. Any suggestions for something else? If you're a designer, what would be a really cool, unique gift for under $50?
======
Jun8
If s/he's a bit technically oriented this might be a great idea
(<http://www.flight404.com/blog/?p=131>), it's on my to-do list for a long
time and is absolutely awesome. The dice cost around $80, though.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Probably a bit 'out there' for this person, but very cool idea nonetheless.
Thanks for the link.

------
eswat
The gifts category on swissmiss may help: [http://www.swiss-
miss.com/gift_guide_generic?c=gift_guide_ge...](http://www.swiss-
miss.com/gift_guide_generic?c=gift_guide_generic)

~~~
tnorthcutt
This is great. I've found lots of items and ideas here. Thanks!

------
ryanburke
101 Things I Learned in Architecture School - Sits on my desk at work (I'm a
designer) and always inspirational [http://www.amazon.com/101-Things-Learned-
Architecture-School...](http://www.amazon.com/101-Things-Learned-Architecture-
School/dp/0262062666/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305579712&sr=8-1)

~~~
tnorthcutt
Thanks for the suggestion! Not sure that's the right gift for this person but
I do think it would be great for someone else I know.

------
gallerytungsten
[http://www.amazon.com/Logo-Lettering-Bible-Leslie-
Cabarga/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Logo-Lettering-Bible-Leslie-
Cabarga/dp/1581804369)

This is the most "no BS" design book ever, with absolutely zero fluff and
maximum good information per page.

~~~
tnorthcutt
This looks great. He really enjoys (and is really good at) logo creation, so
this should be a good resource for him. Thanks!

------
antonioe
Usually I would just go to a museum store. There is always a bunch of items
that you wouldn't find normally in a shop.

------
surfingdino
UX Sticky Notes? <http://www.uxstickynotes.com/>

~~~
tnorthcutt
Do you use these? Do you find them more useful than something like the UX
Sketchbook (<http://appsketchbook.com/products/ux-sketchbook>)?

